# IBS Group and Revolution Health Partnership free membership offer ends on April 15



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

PARTNERSHIP WITH REVOLUTION HEALTH - FREE MEMBERSHIP IF SIGNED UP BY APRIL 15














The IBS Self Help and Support Group is pleased to announce that it is partnering with Revolution Health, a new health care web site started by AOL co-founder Steve Case. Revolution Health is a free web site that can help you manage your health care, conditions and healthy living goals by bringing together a blend of the best health information, tools, communities and services all in one place. Revolution Health also offers a telephone based subscription service where you can call ONE toll-free number to speak with an advocate who can help you find a doctor, understand your diagnosis and treatment options, and resolve insurance claims issues. Later this year Revolution Health will begin charging around $100/year for this service, but in recognition and support of IBS Awareness Month, Revolution Health Group is offering FREE memberships to members, friends, and family of the IBS Self Help and Support Group. Sign up for your FREE membership before April 15th.See what Revolution Health has to say about irritable bowel syndrome.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Jeff...when I go to the site and put my little "pointer" on the red sign up now button, it says IBS offer top right button.....but there is no top, right button?







Is the IBS offer part of the free "trial" membership or is it free for lifetime until April 15th? Thanks!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

When you visit the IBS-trial page, from the link above, click on the Sign-Up Now button. I think you can safely ignore the label that the image is using. It was probably only used during the design of the page.The membership is free through-out 2007; however, you have to sign-up before April 15 for this free offer.Jeff


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

One final reminder for those that may have missed this.This is an excellent offer throughout 2007 which provides complete access to everything that Revolution Health has. Response has been very good from the IBS Group.Some of the benefits:
Gain access to a team of health professionals and administrative professionals who are experts at navigating the health care system.
Support you in finding the care you need by finding a family practice, pediatrician, dentist or specialist to meet your needs and/or find a medical facility or treatment center in your area.
Call member services as many times as you would like.
Help you to understand your health insurance coverage to get the most from it.
Sign up for your FREE membership before April 15th.Jeff


----------

